# Logmein.com



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Looking for a way to access my PC with my laptop. Anyone heard of logmein.com? https://secure.logmein.com/home.asp?lang=en

Or, what is the best way to do this?

Mark


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

mswalt said:


> Looking for a way to access my PC with my laptop. Anyone heard of logmein.com? https://secure.logmein.com/home.asp?lang=en
> 
> Or, what is the best way to do this?
> 
> Mark


My wife's company (law firm) uses gotomypc.com. It works really wekk, and it must be secure if they use it because the managing partner is a security freak!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> My wife's company (law firm) uses gotomypc.com.


Yeah, I've seen that one. Just don't want to pay $179 per year.

Log me in is supposed to be free.

Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Mark,

Are you trying to control/run your home PC from the laptop or are you looking for a way to access some files off the PC?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

mswalt said:


> Mark,
> 
> Are you trying to control/run your home PC from the laptop or are you looking for a way to access some files off the PC?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Basically, I want to be able to use my laptop to type some notes for my business and have them accessible on my PC, too. Sharing files between them. Kind of like having my PC portable with me, except it's my laptop. Make sense?

Mark


----------



## JOHNSUW (Nov 24, 2007)

mswalt said:


> Basically, I want to be able to use my laptop to type some notes for my business and have them accessible on my PC, too. Sharing files between them. Kind of like having my PC portable with me, except it's my laptop. Make sense?
> 
> Mark


Try "radmin" one time fee www.radmin.com

I use it at my office and my tech support staff use it also.

I think it is $46.oo per license.

I travel extensively and can log into my servers at the office just like I am there.

I use it when we're camping

I have a cell phone that I can hook up to my laptop and it provides modem access

I looked at everything out there and we settled on RADMN and love it

easy to set up and use.

John


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

mswalt said:


> Basically, I want to be able to use my laptop to type some notes for my business and have them accessible on my PC, too. Sharing files between them. Kind of like having my PC portable with me, except it's my laptop. Make sense?
> 
> Mark


We're getting closer...









Do you want someone else to be able to access the files (the one you updated on laptop) back on the PC? Or, do you simply want to synchronize the files once you get back to your office?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Do you want someone else to be able to access the files (the one you updated on laptop) back on the PC? Or, do you simply want to synchronize the files once you get back to your office?


Well, I'm the only one who needs to access the files.

Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I think rather then deal with trying to log into your home PC, you'd be better off with an on-line backup solution.

I am NOT trying to influence you to this service (don't don't for them...own stock in them...nothing). I simply wanted to point out a nice option that you might not of thought about. You can store the file(s) you want on-line then no matter where you are, you can always have access to the current copy.

Mozy.com is an online service that offers automated backups of your home computer that offers 2GB of online backup storage for *Free*. Unlimited plans are also available for *$4.95* per month. Pay for an annual subscription and save 10% with code *FEBRUARY*. Save 10% off a semi-annual subscription with code *FEBRUARY2*.

Get 2GB storage for *Free*
Unlimited is just *$4.95* per month
Strong encryption so your data is always private and secure
No spyware or adware


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I think rather then deal with trying to log into your home PC, you'd be better off with an on-line backup solution.
> 
> I am NOT trying to influence you to this service (don't don't for them...own stock in them...nothing). I simply wanted to point out a nice option that you might not of thought about. You can store the file(s) you want on-line then no matter where you are, you can always have access to the current copy.
> 
> ...


I am currently using Carbonite as online backup....


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Yep I use the free version of this and it works great I use it to connect and control my computer that is connected to my Han radio and I use Skype to get the audio then I can run the station from a hotel room or just from my easy chair. I use a watchdog timer to kill the radio in case the transmitter hangs up and I'm not there to take care of it.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Yep I use the free version of this and it works great I use it to connect and control my computer


You using the free version of logmein? Or one of the others mentioned?

BTW, I'm not talking about backing up my files.....I'm talking about being able to utilize those on my PC while on my laptop and vice versa.

Mark


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

I'm a computer professional, and I use the free version of LogMeIn to access my home computer (and network) when I'm away from home. It works well and the price is right. The free version doesn't allow one to transfer files from the host to the remote computer, but I can live with that.

It's just like sitting in front of my home computer when I'm away, only slower, but still very acceptable.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

I have a rather extensive home network. I use Network Magic Pro to assist me with keeping it running smoothly. This program costs approx $50 for 3 licenses. One of the features of this program is to allow secure web based access to files on any computer connected to your network. I have used this program for a few years now and have not had any problems. I found it easy to set up and easy to use. They allow a 7 day free trial to see if it would work for your situation.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

mswalt said:


> > Yep I use the free version of this and it works great I use it to connect and control my computer
> 
> 
> You using the free version of logmein? Or one of the others mentioned?
> ...


I understand what you're trying to do. Using Mozy..you tell it which folders to keep backed-up and then you can access them where ever you go. Also...great way to force you to back up your data.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

mswalt said:


> > Yep I use the free version of this and it works great I use it to connect and control my computer
> 
> 
> You using the free version of logmein? Or one of the others mentioned?
> ...


That would be Logmein that I use. I use it to control my home computer with my laptop not to do any backup. I see what is on my home computer screen and can open programs click on things do just about everything like I was sitting at the home computer but the free version will not let me move, copy or delete files. For my purposes it works great.


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

I don't believe in any free 3rd party app that I authenticate and tunnel my data through.....

Here is a secure way to get set up....

1st... pick up something like this:

Linksys RVL200 or RV042 that supports vpn.

2nd... Get a Free Hostname from:

http://dyndns.org

3rd.... Install VPN client and connect back to your own network (entire network) from anywhere.

It's my data.... I like to keep it that way......


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Bill H said:


> I don't believe in any free 3rd party app that I authenticate and tunnel my data through.....
> 
> Here is a secure way to get set up....
> 
> ...


I agree. Although, I use my linksys router, http://dyndns.org, and the one I use is free as well (and VERY Secure). Its good for the application in question, remote administration and much more. It's called ULTRA VNC


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

NobleEagle said:


> I don't believe in any free 3rd party app that I authenticate and tunnel my data through.....
> 
> Here is a secure way to get set up....
> 
> ...


I agree. Although, I use my linksys router, http://dyndns.org, and the one I use is free as well (and VERY Secure). Its good for the application in question, remote admisinstration and much more. It's called ULTRA VNC








[/quote]

What paul is forgetting to mention that Ultra VNC and REAL VNC are both services that run on his HOME computer, Not on an internet site!!! There is no 3rd party involved. DynDns just resolves your computer name on the internet. So when you wanted to connect to you computer with VNC, the host name would look like "mycomputer.dyndns.org" . Most routers today have the DynDns service built in!! So all you have to do is open the port for VNC and your in!! for nothing! Glad I though of that......


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Bill H said:


> I don't believe in any free 3rd party app that I authenticate and tunnel my data through.....
> 
> Here is a secure way to get set up....
> 
> ...


I agree. Although, I use my linksys router, http://dyndns.org, and the one I use is free as well (and VERY Secure). Its good for the application in question, remote admisinstration and much more. It's called ULTRA VNC








[/quote]

What paul is forgetting to mention that Ultra VNC and REAL VNC are both services that run on his HOME computer, Not on an internet site!!! There is no 3rd party involved. DynDns just resolves your computer name on the internet. So when you wanted to connect to you computer with VNC, the host name would look like "mycomputer.dyndns.org" . Most routers today have the DynDns service built in!! So all you have to do is open the port for VNC and your in!! for nothing! Glad I though of that......








[/quote]
Actually, you are correct in I am accessing my home computer. However, I do it through the internet with the same host name type that you have. My friend also uses this method to remotely controll servers at various Budweiser offices he is in charge of. It works very well, is very secure (because its a pita to set up) and you set your own port forwarding so its even more secure, as well as password protected. Now my home computer IS on an always on connection, so that really shouldn't matter weather its my home computer or not. the dns server is used because I do not have a static IP and thats whats necessary to be able to resolve the DNS. Being the software is run on BOTH the home computer and my laptop, it is more secure than a public site. All techie talk aside though, we are on the same page


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

What I read:

Wa waa wa wa waaaa wa wwaa Budweiser waa waa wwaa wa...










Man, you guys are pushing the limits!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

A post on this thread I finally understood, Thanks BBB


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

It was a technical question from the start. I appologize that the proper answer cant be simplified and still be secure. Anyways, I can still work at getting my post count up


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

Just remeber boys...... It's guys like YOU... That keep me in business $$$$$$$

.....Load a few more programs on that computer eh....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Bill H said:


> Just remeber boys...... It's guys like YOU... That keep me in business $$$$$$$
> 
> .....Load a few more programs on that computer eh....


You're singing my song....more computers...more computers.


----------

